
I created a Fitbit clock face in TypeScript - 4ipp
https://github.com/Shpota/zeit
======
lqet

      return `Viertel vor ${nextHour}`;
    

There is a mistake right there! This should read

    
    
      return `Dreiviertel ${nextHour}`;
    

(Not "a quarter before 3", but "three-quarters of 3").

:)

[https://i.stack.imgur.com/fNkDo.jpg](https://i.stack.imgur.com/fNkDo.jpg)

~~~
cheschire
That may be a regional thing. I hear "viertel vor" far more often.

~~~
lqet
Was meant as a joke, this is a very controversial subjects in the German
speaking world :)

~~~
skrebbel
My love for the German People is adequadely illustrated by the fact that this
is, I quote, "a very controversial subject".

------
flanbiscuit
Nice, will check this out. I'm also currently developing a clockface for
Fitbit OS but I did not go with Typescript but Ive been wanting an excuse to
start using it so I might rewrite what I've done in Typescript.

I also just want to say that the whole developer experience working on a
Fitbit OS clockface or app has been very nice and easy. Kudos to the Fitbit
developers!

~~~
4ipp
I come from typed world and TS makes a big difference for me. If you haven't
tried it yet I would strongly suggest.

Fitbit also provides a types lib which makes it easier.

The only constraint I had is that there is no emulator for Linux and running
on a real device doesn't always work.

Let me know once you implement your clock face. I would like to check how
others do it.

